# Spec me a.................... travel cleaning kit



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

The day is fast approaching departure to Italy, and 5 days on the road, bugs, brake dust general dust etc and that's being optimistic.

So please advise what I should take for cleaning and polishing, including cloths etc and preferably where I can get it from

TIA


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

2x £1 and a carwash


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Virosol for your wheels. Vinegar glass cleaner. An empty spray bottle. Your favourite detailer.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Smeds said:


> Your favourite detailer


I still wash the car with a sponge, and use a leather, what is a detailer? :roll: :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> 2x £1 and a carwash


Surely you mean 2 x 1euro?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Your favourite detailer
> ...


Well throw the leather away for a start, replace with these.

Then before you go give it a really good wash, polish and wax. Then while you're away use this detailer. It lets you wipe off all the dust etc that builds up between washes.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly


right.... :roll: :wink:

I was planning just to take "a syd" :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly


Seconded best plan IMOP


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly
> ...


Can I have an "Adam" then this year please? :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > bigsyd said:
> ...


I worry about you... :roll: :wink:


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> nothin  ..... nowt   ..... ziltch    .... fooooook all     ..... stuff i will be taking, the car gets dirty it stays dirty till i get back and can clean it properly


Got to admit, this is the best plan. If you wash with QD's or ONR products while away, you do risk inducing alot of swirl if not careful. So I would definately leave the main wash till when you get back and just put up with the pain.

That said, should some disaster happen like you get attacked by a "flock of seagulls!", and the car gets pebble dashed with shite, then its always best to get it off before the doo eats into the paint!!!

I always ALWAYS, carry some Megs last touch and a microfibre in the car for such events, or for removing bugs from the bumper if on the way to somewhere I want it to look good when I arrive.

Also, belive it or not, but GLSS (Greased Lightning Showroom Shine) is an AMAZING product! Never before would you think something you can buy off "ideal world" is a good thing, but it is truely awesome as an ONR product or travelling companion. It will eat through and encapsulate dirt and allow you to wipe off without any swirl damage and also leaves a layer of protection! Brilliant stuff.

In short, although I would leave the wash till I get back, if you insist on cleaning while away, I'd say finding a garage with a hand held pressure washer isn't such a bad idea, its zero contact and you won't induce swirls. Then I'd go over it with a product like GLSS or Meg's last touch with a microfibre by hand. Do your wheels in the same way and take some Megs tyre gel to keep them looking fresh.

Thats it, wouldn't do any more.

Steve.


----------

